# Potato Pancakes Question - Seeing Red



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

It's been a while since I've made potato pancakes. Stopped making them because, everything turned red... dish towel etc. (trying to wring the water out)). I know there's probably an oxidation thing going on re starch & air, etc., but would like to know how I get rid of the red. Please save my dish towels  .


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2005)

Were you using red skinned potatoes?  Had they been peeled?


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Andy, used my regular peeled Idahos.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had that happen, too, mish.  The pancakes turned out an awful color but tasted just fine.  DH wouldn't touch them--the color freaked him out!  

I have no idea why either.  Hopefully someone will be able to tell us!


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

Its sort of like apples turning brown. Try soaking dishtowels in lemon juice and then setting them out in the sun. Mom says the acid is what gets rid of the stain. Try rubbing it on your fingers if they get stained too. I also heard rubbing salt on the stains works, but I've never tried that. 

If you peel the potatoes and then completely cover them in water until you use them that usually cuts down on the discolouration.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> If you peel the potatoes and then completely cover them in water until you use them that usually cuts down on the discolouration.


 
Alix, Thank You! Hope that works.  Knew I couldn't be alone here with shredded potatoes turning red.  It's such an easy recipe (I enjoyed), but couldn't remedy the red mess. Thought about squeezing lemon juice over the shredded potatoes...but know there's probably something easier that I'm missing.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

I bet you could sprinkle lemon juice on it and it would be fine. Try shredding them into cold water (like use a bowl and strainer combo) and when you are ready to mix in the flour etc, strain the shredded stuff and squeeze the excess moisture out. I bet that would work well. Give it a go. I may try that myself next time.


----------



## kleenex (Sep 7, 2005)

Use regular potatoes.  That is what I do.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I bet you could sprinkle lemon juice on it and it would be fine. Try shredding them into cold water (like use a bowl and strainer combo) and when you are ready to mix in the flour etc, strain the shredded stuff and squeeze the excess moisture out. I bet that would work well. Give it a go. I may try that myself next time.


 
Thans Alix.  That makes sense.  I'll give it a try.  Sure do miss home made potato pancakes...with sour cream, apple sauce or (oohh la la) caviar or some smoked salmon.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't forget the fried onions and bacon too. Mmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 7, 2005)

Have you tried baking your potatoes, then refrigerating them until cold...then making the pancakes?  Would that be considered the same thing?


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Have you tried baking your potatoes, then refrigerating them until cold...then making the pancakes? Would that be considered the same thing?


 
Hi Kaylinda. Thank you forthe idea. Have lots of recipes using mashed taters, but so wanted to make them the old-fashioned way & figure out how to remedy the "red" in the shredded potatoes.

Alix, I'm thinking ahead to Octoberfest too...maybe trying to make a sauerbraten (sp) (never tried it before), & the pancakes.

Kaylinda wanted to mention, thank you for your site.  Lovely place & smiled when I saw the Red Hat Society.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never tried sauerbraten either. Is there a recipe here somewhere?


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Alix, think I have one with sour cream stashed away...but, if someone has a great sauerbraten recipe to share, would love to try it & try making some spaetzle too.  Yum.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for visiting Mish...and are you a "Red Hat" girl?


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Thanks for visiting Mish...and are you a "Red Hat" girl?


 
I'm a pink hat, working my way up  . Heard about it & read about it. Sounds like lots of fun. Really, your place looks lovely. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 7, 2005)

*Diamond in the rough*

Wow. That looks like a great and tasty dish.  Unfortunately, it will have a very limited appeal and visibility in a thread entitled "Potato Pancakes Question ..." which is in the Vegetables and Vegetarians section.

I would suggest that you repost it as is in a more appropriate section with a heading like "Fabulous Sauerbraten" or "Authentic German Sauerbraten" or even "Rheinländischer Sauerbraten".

This recipe is too yummy to keep hidden.


----------



## ch3f (Sep 7, 2005)

here is my .02...

With potatos you have to work fast after you have either peeled them or shredded them.  I made Pot. Pancake everyday at one of the restaurants I worked at and never had any problems with them turning colors.

This is what I did:

Shred the pot., rinse all starch off in cold water, squeeze until mostly dry, add your egg, flour and other ing.  and cook.


----------



## anita.wilson52 (Sep 10, 2005)

put cut potaoes in salted water and go it .


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2005)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow. That looks like a great and tasty dish. Unfortunately, it will have a very limited appeal and visibility in a thread entitled "Potato Pancakes Question ..." which is in the Vegetables and Vegetarians section.
> 
> I would suggest that you repost it as is in a more appropriate section with a heading like "Fabulous Sauerbraten" or "Authentic German Sauerbraten" or even "Rheinländischer Sauerbraten".
> 
> This recipe is too yummy to keep hidden.


 
Look for it now in the ethnic forum.


----------

